# Ice in Michigan



## Reel Thing (Apr 5, 2004)

Looks like it's starting to happen

http://www.theeyeshaveit.net/LOCAL LAKES.htm
Geowol


----------



## Perchy101 (Apr 14, 2004)

Now its time for it to slowly work its way south. Looks like after Friday the temps are going low.


----------



## Hoss5355 (Apr 9, 2004)

George,
You heading back up to Rose this year? We haven't decided where we are going to go yet. I would like to find a good pike lake in the same area or a little closer, but haven't had time to look real hard yet. I liked Cadillac, but I would like to find a smaller body of water and learn it better.

Kevin


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

George,
If you go back to Rose, let me know. I'm going to try to get away this year and make that trip. My brother has his licenses and wants to go. 
Keep me updated.


----------



## swone (Jan 24, 2007)

Any reviews of the rose lake fishing and lodging situation would be greatly appreciated. I have been wanting to take a trip to Michigan for years but have never had the time AND money. This year I might have both and would like to go ice fish until I couldn't lift my arms.


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

Try greatmich.com has good info.


----------



## Reel Thing (Apr 5, 2004)

Hoss \ Dale defiantly planning on making a trip up to Rose there are several little lakes in the area and cadillac is maybe 20 mile further
I'm looking at Wells it's only 48ac supposed to be full of pike
Craig has got a list of the area lakes on his site
This link will give some of the maps of the lakes in the area
http://www.michigan.gov/dnr/0,1607,7-153-30301_31431_31560-67605--,00.html


Swone
This is the link for the motel/bar and grill good food as for the rooms lets just say there is a bed tv and shower I thinks it's 35-45 bucks a night 15 mins from the lake 2 mins to cold bevs
http://www.travlersbar.com/
Rose is 370 ac perch walleye bass pike and crappie I've mostly done good on the pike perch and crappies seen the eyes on the camera just not on the hook
The Eyes Have it is the tackle store in the area Craig is great guy and will help you out 
This area seems to get hammered with snow so if you're planning on taking a atv check with Craig about the conditions before you haul it up there I've not been able to use mine since 05 snow just too deep
my avitar is from Rose the last time I used my atv
You can also check so of my old posts over the last couple of years 
Hope this helps 
Geowol


----------



## swone (Jan 24, 2007)

thanks geowol I think I am going to go after the first of the year. If anyone can get away during the week I have plenty of room in my ride.


----------



## Hoss5355 (Apr 9, 2004)

We fished Rose last year a couple days, and stayed over by Cadillac Lake and fished there as well. We found that the fishing wasn't all that much better than here in Ohio, other than the fact that they had good ice for sure, and it is easier to plan a vacation that way. We caught a ton of fish, but they were normally small ones. The pike were fun, but normally 15-24 inches. Perch were small, gills were o.k., crappie, we caught a few decent ones that we kept, but that was all the eater size fish we caught. 

I like running the tip ups for the pike, so that is the main reason I will go back up. If we had good ice in Ohio, I would definitely just stay here though. I know the lakes a lot better, and would feel more confident since I spend summer fishing here as well. I'm sure over time the learning curve shortens, but last year we felt we spent a lot of time map reading, using the camera to find weed edges/structure, drilling a ton of holes, and there was too much snow for an ATV while we were there. Needed a snowmobile to be mobile.


----------



## Reel Thing (Apr 5, 2004)

I agree with HOSS 100% The main reason for going is that we didn't have ice here and Presque Isle 
But it's a good trip
George


----------



## swantucky (Dec 21, 2004)

http://www.pilgrimvillagefishing.com/index.html

They usually have a decent report also. If you are up that way its worth stopping by. They have about the best selection of ice gear I've seen.


----------



## Eyes (Feb 7, 2006)

geowol said:


> Looks like it's starting to happen
> 
> http://www.theeyeshaveit.net/LOCAL LAKES.htm
> Geowol


Yes George, we have good ice now 4" to 10" are the reports I'm getting. Definitely too darn much snow, just keeps coming. Rose Lake is doing real good, I'm hearing of good catches of Crappie. I've even heard the guys are getting a few Walleye. There are some nice Perch in Rose too. If you stop in, ask for the map I have, it has all the lakes available to fish in the area and how to get to them.
Craig


----------



## Eyes (Feb 7, 2006)

Hope to see you again this year George
Plenty of ice up here and lots of snow. Fish are biting good.
Craig


----------



## Reel Thing (Apr 5, 2004)

Hi Craig 
Hope to be up and see you soon 
Try to do something about all that snow 
Have a great Holiday
Geowol
George


----------



## Eyes (Feb 7, 2006)

I heard it as going to snow every day until the Detroit Lions win a game, could be a while.


----------



## fish master (Dec 24, 2005)

Lake cadillac mmm dont get me started on that lake, lived up there 15 years and never did any good on cadillac or mitchell which is right next to it,,, now if you go to the wellston area 23 miles east of cadillac theres tons of ponds and nice sized lakes with 10'' gills huge crappie and other speices.iv came out of some of them ponds with bucket fulls of gill no smaller then both ur hands put together.......i would go up there right now in a heart beat if someone eles was drivin...lol...nice place to vacation.... -fish master-:B 



Hoss5355 said:


> We fished Rose last year a couple days, and stayed over by Cadillac Lake and fished there as well. We found that the fishing wasn't all that much better than here in Ohio, other than the fact that they had good ice for sure, and it is easier to plan a vacation that way. We caught a ton of fish, but they were normally small ones. The pike were fun, but normally 15-24 inches. Perch were small, gills were o.k., crappie, we caught a few decent ones that we kept, but that was all the eater size fish we caught.
> 
> I like running the tip ups for the pike, so that is the main reason I will go back up. If we had good ice in Ohio, I would definitely just stay here though. I know the lakes a lot better, and would feel more confident since I spend summer fishing here as well. I'm sure over time the learning curve shortens, but last year we felt we spent a lot of time map reading, using the camera to find weed edges/structure, drilling a ton of holes, and there was too much snow for an ATV while we were there. Needed a snowmobile to be mobile.


----------



## Reel Thing (Apr 5, 2004)

Update on Cadillac
Looking like I might be heading north the 2nd or 3rd week of january


http://www.pilgrimvillagefishing.com/fishingreport.html
geowol


----------



## fish master (Dec 24, 2005)

hey man ill ride with ya my dad lives in the next town over, love to go bak up there..


----------



## SummersOff (Feb 11, 2007)

I am thinking about heading up to MI with my dad and brother this weekend. Does anyone know any good spots to head up to that will have safe ice for this weekend. We will be heading out of Cleveland. The closer the better, but safe ice and decent fishing is a must. Any recommendations on where to stay would be much appreciated. 

Eric


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

Try greatmich.com has good info.


----------



## Reellucky (May 30, 2008)

I mentioned this before, Devil's lake! I stay at a super 8 or comfort inn that's about 20 mins. from the lake. After searching the area, I found another hotel that looks to be within 7 miles of the lake. not sure if ice is completely ready, but Im heading up either tonight or sometime in the morning. Still waiting to hear from a friend who lives up that way. By saturday it really should be a go. Within 2-3 hours of Cleveland, depends on how fast you drive. It's a lake that you will for sure catch your share. Perch,crappie,gills, tip ups for Pike and Walleye. If I hear positive ice conditions I'll post back, if not I'm heading North either way and will be on ice tomorrow if not tonight for the New Year. Google hotels in Adrian,Mi. Good Luck


----------



## piscator (Jun 14, 2004)

Please post any info about how you do or areas to fish. I plan to head up Friday.


----------



## Reellucky (May 30, 2008)

http://www.michigandnr.com/PUBLICATIONS/PDFS/ifr/ifrlibra/status/images/93-12.gif 
Checking to see if map is shown here.

Southwest corner is where I park, (public lot). Looking at the map and going Northeast from the parking lot you'll see a deep hole. That location is where I go after eyes and perch. Again, n.east from there the lake climbs back up to around 4 ft. There is grass up on that shallow flat. I do well on crappies in this area. It's a decent walk out, conditions will determine how far I walk. Smooth ice, Ill walk all day. Slush, snow, and junk ice, I usually stay in a 150 yard area from that deep hole to the shallow flat. I plan on spending some time looking for some more parking on the North end, hoping a buddy can help with that or get lucky parking up North. I've noticed some good looking spots on the north end, now it's a matter of getting to them. The lake is clear, so early morning,later evening,and cloudy days are good times. There is also good sight fishing for crappies and gills in 3-5 ft. I will get on some weeds and drill holes until i find a bald spot in the weeds. The crappie here seem to move on and off those bald spots throughout the day.......I dont have a lot of time on this lake, but enough to know that it is worth a trip and usually has strong ice. If I get a chance Ill post, but I may not get an opp. until Sunday...... Ill be out there Thursday through Sunday. May even hit some other small lakes close by. (wamplers,Round,Cory) good luck.


----------



## Pikedaddy (Jul 20, 2005)

I was on Wamplers and Columbia last weekend. The fishing at Columbia was really slow and the fishing at Wamplers was a little better with a mix of perch, crappie and gills . The size wasnt that great though.

I would suggest to anybody going there for there 1st time to go to Knutsons . They have everything there and I mean everything to do with ice fishing.


----------



## Pikedaddy (Jul 20, 2005)

I was on Wamplers and Columbia last weekend. The fishing at Columbia was really slow and the fishing at Wamplers was a little better with a mix of perch, crappie and gills . The size wasnt that great though.

I would suggest to anybody going there for there 1st time to go to Knutsons . They have everything there and I mean everything to do with ice fishing.


----------



## Eyes (Feb 7, 2006)

Lots of ice now and no snow on the lakes, the thaw we had last week was just what the lakes needed.


----------



## SummersOff (Feb 11, 2007)

Thanks for all of the info. We are heading up tomorrow morning. Might try the Devil lake or something in the area. Will post pics when we get back. lucky check your pm's


----------



## piscator (Jun 14, 2004)

Thanks from me also. I am going up in the morning.


----------



## SummersOff (Feb 11, 2007)

Just got back home from fishing in Michigan. We fished Vinton (sp) and some other little lake both close to Wamplers. We went to Knutson, that place was like ice fishing heaven. It was worth the trip just to go there. Fishing wasn't all that good. I got skunked, only one hit, Dad caught a crappie, bass and a couple perch (all small) and my brother caught one gill. It was just nice to get out and hang out but the fishing wasn't great this weekend. I'm sure we will go back sometime as it was an easy drive and lots of lakes.


----------

